# DECA Broadband vs. Cinema Connection Kit?



## pesh (Apr 28, 2009)

What is the difference between DECA Broadband vs. Cinema Connection Kit? Why would one use one over the other?

My setup is two HR24s with DECA and MRV. I would like to get my two units internet connected and on my home network so I can get OnDemand content. Also, I'd like the ability to control my receivers via iPad / iPhone with new apps that are coming.

Thanks,
Pesh


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Those terms are one in the same. You just need to connect the broadband cinema connection kit to your sat cable via a splitter and then to your router.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> Those terms are one in the same. You just need to connect the broadband cinema connection kit to your sat cable via a splitter and then to your router.


Not exactly. The CCK is either a broadband DECA (if you have DECA installed) or a wireless adapter for non DECA.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

He already said he has DECA, so I replied as such.

He also started a second thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190519


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> He already said he has DECA, so I replied as such.
> 
> He also started a second thread.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190519


Just responding to your response of "they are one and the same." Someone without DECA would think they need to install DECA to get a CCK. That's not true. The actual factors that determines which CCK you get is whether you have WHDVR and SWM on the account.


----------

